# Maggidans Milker



## pstello (May 10, 2011)

I just bought this and not so sure about it. I put it on my finger and it made it turn blue. Wouldn't it do that to her teat?? It scares me I do not want to hurt her. :? :? :? :?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I bought one as well and I ended up shipping it back. It was much easier to just hand milk my doe and the suction is to harsh in my opinion. It was making my doe's teat bleed and she never wanted to stand still while I was trying to milk her with it.


----------



## pstello (May 10, 2011)

so they will take it back even if i have used it??


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Yes, I believe you only have 30 days to return it though, I'm not sure exactly. It just has to be clean. My goats are Nigerians so they have small udders and teats. I'm not sure how it would work with a standard goat. I've found it a lot more relaxing for me and the doe to just hand milk


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I've used it on my pygmies, but i don't usually milk that much -- just colostrum, usually. i get the milk going then apply the milker... but like I said, I'm not milking my does out. Just a couple of pumps will do it for me.


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

I have one and used it for the first three weeks of milking my ff ND who had very tiny teats. Now I hand milk as her teats have gotten a bit bigger and she is used to being milked.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't care for it either...it made my white does pink teats a very dark purple color...way too much suction and though she has tiny teats, it was easier and much gentler on her to hand milk.


----------

